# How many +200m/+300m/+400m and +500m skyscrapers does you city have?



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

*How many +200m/+300m/+400m and +500m skyscrapers does your city have?*

I hope its correct for those cities.
Built, u/c, proposed and approved ones included!

I will add your city


City	| 500	| 400	| 300	| 200	| Total
Chongqing	| 1	| 0	| 17	| 71	| 89
Shanghai	| 1	| 2	| 4	| 65	| 72
Dubai	| 4	| 4	| 20	| 43	| 71
New York	| 1	| 3	| 7	| 54	| 65
Hong Kong	| 0	| 2	| 5	| 43	| 50
Shanghai	| 1	| 2	| 2	| 40	| 45
Chicago	| 1	| 2	| 7	| 27	| 37
Shenyang	| 0	| 3	| 12	| 13	| 28
Jakarta	| 0	| 1	| 1	| 15	| 17
Moscow	| 1	| 0	| 5	| 11	| 17
Toronto	| 0	| 0	| 0	| 14	| 14
Paris	| 0	| 1	| 2	| 6	| 9
Frankfurt	| 0	| 0	| 1	| 7	| 8
Warsaw	| 0	| 0	| 0	| 6	| 6
Glasgow	| 0	| 0	| 0	| 2	| 2


Please, just do not post pics. Its just about the list an the number of the +200m/+300m/+400m and +500m towers


Thanks a lot


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ottawa is 0 in all categories.


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

Paris (and its suburbs) built :
200m : 1; 300m : 1; 400m : 0;500m : 0

proposed or under construction
200m : 5; 300m: 2; 400m: 1; 500m : 0


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

So Paris is 6 +200m?
BTW, thank you guys


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Toronto has 7 200+'ers now.. 14 by 2011:cheers:
We'll also likely get a couple supertall proposals within that time...one residential for midtown, one office(Manulife) for downtown


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Moscow

200+: 11
300+: 5
400+: 0
500+: 1
Total: 17


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

vancouverite/to'er said:


> Toronto has 7 200+'ers now.. 14 by 2011:cheers:
> We'll also likely get a couple supertall proposals within that time...one residential for midtown, one office(Manulife) for downtown


I have count 13 at empors?!
Do not forget, built, u/C, approved and proposed

Gamma-Hamster
There are only 4 +300m towers at empors. Which one is missing?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto's Trump Tower is missing from Emporis. It is under construction (280 metres). What about the Canadian National Tower at 553 metres? It is definitely a skyscraper. So, more accurate would be:

1 | 0 | 0 | 14 | 15

Nice comparison chart, btw.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

AS i know its a tower and not a skyscraper or highrise


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

canadave87 said:


> Ottawa is 0 in all categories.


same here at my city :lol:


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Glasgow, Scotland*

100m + 9
200m + 2


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

You shouldn't include proposals imo.

I can't believe Chongqing beats Dubai.

Chongqing:
500m+: 1 
400m+: 0
300m+: 17
200m+: 69 
Total: 87


----------



## Jero (Jul 31, 2007)

Jakarta:

500m+ : 1(if jakarta tower is not cancled)
400m+ : 1
300m+ : 1
200m+ : 15

Total: 17 or 18


----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)

z0rg said:


> You shouldn't include proposals imo.
> 
> I can't believe Chongqing beats Dubai.
> 
> ...


omg :uh:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

z0rg said:


> I can't believe Chongqing beats Dubai.


Impressive. But not totally unexpected. I would expect most Chinese cities to be totally under counted.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

z0rg said:


> You shouldn't include proposals imo.
> 
> I can't believe Chongqing beats Dubai.
> 
> ...


I know there is the risk of "never built" for some projects
Can you make a list also for other chinese cities?


Sorry Jero, only skyscrapers, no TV etc. towers


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

z0rg said:


> You shouldn't include proposals imo.
> 
> I can't believe Chongqing beats Dubai.
> 
> ...


:eek2::eek2:

That is amazing. I didn't expect that. Are most of the proposals gonna be built?


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Shenzhen:

500+:1
400+:2
300+:4-5
200+: I have never counted

I Only counted proposals that are actually approved.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

williamhou2005 said:


> :eek2::eek2:
> 
> That is amazing. I didn't expect that. Are most of the proposals gonna be built?


Hard to say, I guess 20% or so wont. The border between proposed and approved is especially imperceptible in China I think. Then add the lack of transparency (information) about skyscraper projects there. Most projects are not noticed by anybody (forums, press, the websites of the companies involved, etc) until they announce the start of construction process unless they are going to be built in a reserved plot of a CBD, only in those cases we use to have more info. A few projects, even supertalls, are released just some weeks before the groundbreaking ceremony. OMG, the 323m tower of Yantai was released the same day the construction works were started officially, I don't think anybody had heard of it before :nuts: 

We are better informed about Chongqing just because many local architects try to bring out a lot of info about the projects they're working on to unofficial websites (basically classic023.com forum), which isn't very accurate as projects use to be changed many times before they decide the final proposal.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Updated Chicago (7 +300m towers now)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Madrid | 11 | 0 (60fl aren't 300m or not?) | 0 | 0 |


11 what? 
:?
There is nothing finished in Madrid higher than 157 metres!

Next year: 4 towers more than 200 metres high, under construction now.
:yes:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot zorg. I think we can say:"China stop building skyscrapers. Zorg can't count them anymore"


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> 11 what?
> :?
> There is nothing finished in Madrid higher than 157 metres!
> 
> ...


Approved, proposed, U/C estçan incluidos no?.... Eso m parecio ver en el primer post....


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Moscow - 10 highrises (8 UC), 0 +300 (5 UC), 0 +400 (0 UC), 0 +500 (2 UC)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

i ve git for moscow
Moscow	| 1	| 0	| 5	| 11	| 17


??


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

For Belgrade are four +200m towers proposed.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

There are not any 200+ in Brazil


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

Banjaluchanin said:


> For Belgrade are four +200m towers proposed.


Are you sure?
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/li/?id=100705&bt=2&ht=2&sro=1
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?cityID=599&statusID=3
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=739- wher is 200m pro?
Belgrade Proposed
•	Delta City Autokomanda II 192.0 m 30 proposed 
•	Verano Tower Blok 23 175.0 m 40 proposed 
•	Delta Tower I 160.0 m 38 proposed (1)
•	Usce Tower II 141.0 m 27 proposed 
•	Delta Tower II 85.0 m 19 proposed 
•	Delta City Autokomanda I 30 proposed


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

There are not in my city, but you can find some in Caracas


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

Darhet said:


> Are you sure?
> http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/sk/li/?id=100705&bt=2&ht=2&sro=1
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?cityID=599&statusID=3
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=739- wher is 200m pro?
> ...


These four +200m and 50+ floor towers in Block 26 are proposed:









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=333917&page=39


And btw. the USCE II tower and Delta towers I & II are approved.


----------

